# Condo In Pattaya



## outdoorbloke (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all i am after a condo in Pattaya or Jomtien or surrounds for 6 to 8 thousand a month less if available the only thing i require is to be able to get internet connected and a safe spot to park my motorbike i know this is on the very low end of the scale when it come to price but i hope you can help me out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2009)

I am told there are nicely furnished rooms in buildings with pools going for 4,500baht right now in Pattaya, firstly because it's dead and because the low season has started.


----------

